

Simple brain exercise that may boost your short term memory (open-source, feel free to tinker with it) - palish
http://shawnpresser.blogspot.com/2008/04/brain-rage.html

======
drcode
I actually created a version of this in ARC (Yes! ARC!) just yesterday. See
the arc forum <http://arclanguage.org/item?id=6467>

Mine is less faithful to the original though (but still has the visual and
auditory component) and is not very fancy or polished. On the plus side, it's
only 70 lines of code and runs on Ubuntu :-)

------
slapshot
Doesn't work for me. Win XP pro on a 32-bit machine.

I get an error called "NBack has encountered a problem and needs to close."

Edit: Same problem on a Vista system. I know this isn't a tech support forum,
but I wanted to let other readers know that they aren't alone if they're
encountering troubles.

~~~
palish
Yeah, it's pretty embarrassing. The Reddit thread is full of people really
interested in this idea but unable to run the program due to some
incompatibility or another. I did this in Direct3D because I didn't know Flash
and thought I could get it done faster in D3D. Well.. I could, and that was a
big mistake. The end result is way worse than the time delay it would've taken
me to learn Flash.

Hopefully someone finds the source code useful, or inspiring, or somehow some
good can come out of this. It's just frustrating that I can't solve these
issues for people.

You might want to try making sure you have the latest Direct3D components:
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=2da...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=2da43d38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en)

------
handerson
I managed to get it to work, and after messing around with it for a little
while I've come to the conclusion that I really suck at this game.

